# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Help LE 9000 SX

## Kraken

Hello everyone, I have problem with display. Does some know what happened here?
https://imgur.com/a/52GF0O9

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

The LCD display is @ it's "end of life" cycle. Replacement might be only option left

----------

